# Shops accepting £50 notes



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Is it legal for shops to refuse to take £50 pound notes.

The PO gave me one in my pension yesturday (they had run out of smaller notes) but the next shop I went to refused to take it. I thought as it is legal tender they had to. As I was not sure I did not argue but the PO will change it for me next time I go in.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Most of my local shops have signs up that they dont take them as there are alot of forgeries going around.I would have thought they can test them like they do £20 notes.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

My understanding is that shops are not allowed to refuse any form of legal UK tender - the £50 note being such. Many don't like to take them though because of forgeries and using up much of the change in their tills.

It's the same with Scottish bank notes. They are (currently  ) legal UK tender but try getting a shop in England to accept them without a whole kerfuffle is another matter. When I receive Scottish notes now, I use them in the self-service machines at the supermarkets as this by far the easiest way.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

suewhite said:


> Most of my local shops have signs up that they dont take them as there are alot of forgeries going around.I would have thought they can test them like they do £20 notes.


Unless they have a UV light or a pen, they aren't as easy to check as the £20 notes with the holograms. Then again, if you're used to handling money, you should be able to tell a fake note without even looking at it, I know I can (and have) just by touch alone.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

They dont have to i dont think accept them if they choose not to for whatever reason (risk re:fraud or criminal activity), the same happens with larger Euro notes. We had a client who pays in 500E notes as he is Russian and travels europe alot but doesnt want to carry wads of cash... its an absolute nightmare to get it changed up. Euro shops dont take them, and English banks/bureau de change's wont accept them either!

Royal Mint



> It does not mean that any ordinary transaction has to take place in legal tender or only within the amount denominated by the legislation. Both parties are free to agree to accept any form of payment whether legal tender or otherwise according to their wishes.'


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*I think I read somewhere that notes can be refused but £1 coins can't...can't remember where.*


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

suewhite said:


> Most of my local shops have signs up that they dont take them as there are alot of forgeries going around.I would have thought they can test them like they do £20 notes.


Me too, I thought they could have a machine which ''reads'' them.


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> It's the same with Scottish bank notes. They are (currently  ) legal UK tender but try getting a shop in England to accept them without a whole kerfuffle is another matter. When I receive Scottish notes now, I use them in the self-service machines at the supermarkets as this by far the easiest way.


One of the Scottish estates I work my dogs on will only pay in Scottish notes....I'm naughty and I specifically keep them to use when I'm down south in East Anglia :devil:.

Tried using one in a Co-op self service machine the other day though, but it wouldn't accept it  .


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for the replies (my thank you button is playing up again) 

I think when I do my weekly shop tomorrow I will use it there instead of my card as I usually spend more than £50


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Calvine said:


> Me too, I thought they could have a machine which ''reads'' them.


Its just a UV light which shows the watermark 

I think a large store would usually accept £50 notes, however smaller shops may refuse as its no use to them for anything other than end of day banking - it just sits in the till. And is likely to eat up all their change in the exchange! They would probably rather have £50 in smaller denominations that can be used for change and whatnot through the day til it goes to banking. They arent legally obliged to accept anything really.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

MMmm, interesting, I've never had a shop refuse a £50.00 note, never even thought about it, I've had smaller shops moan because it takes their change, but never refused to accept it - they are legal tender so why should a shop refuse to take it? Most odd, I shall have to be cautious where I want to spend my next £50 quid note.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I would get your pension paid into your bank account? Then you can avoid situations like that.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

We take them in our hotel, but I've never tried spending them in a shop. Spent them in my vets before though!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Fill your car with fuel hand it over and see them try and refuse


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> My understanding is that shops are not allowed to refuse any form of legal UK tender - the £50 note being such. Many don't like to take them though because of forgeries and using up much of the change in their tills.
> 
> It's the same with Scottish bank notes. They are (currently  ) legal UK tender but try getting a shop in England to accept them without a whole kerfuffle is another matter. When I receive Scottish notes now, I use them in the self-service machines at the supermarkets as this by far the easiest way.


I love going into English shops with our money. Blows their brains! You'd think you'd just placed s**t in their hands :biggrin:


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Wiz201 said:


> I would get your pension paid into your bank account? Then you can avoid situations like that.


I fought hard to get it paid into the PO. The wanted to use my bank account but the bank is too far away to go every time I want cash


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

astro2011 said:


> I love going into English shops with our money. Blows their brains! You'd think you'd just placed s**t in their hands :biggrin:


You should try it with Northern Irish notes....


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

At mcdonalds we're not allowed to take £50's, if someone tries to pay with one we have to call a manager to check it all out.
If we take a fake note it comes out of our wages.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

I love £50 and £100 notes and hate breaking into them and spending them...not hard at all to use here though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2014)

Never had anyone refuse one, you do get some funny looks at times though as if the inks still wet! 

Before my wages used to get paid into the bank, if the boss knew i was going car booting that weekend, he would deliberatly try and get as many £50's in as he could, knowing i would be mucking about all weekend trying to get them changed for smaller notes and coins...sod!!!
:lol:


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> My understanding is that shops are not allowed to refuse any form of legal UK tender - the £50 note being such. Many don't like to take them though because of forgeries and using up much of the change in their tills.
> 
> *It's the same with Scottish bank notes. They are (currently  ) legal UK tender *but try getting a shop in England to accept them without a whole kerfuffle is another matter. When I receive Scottish notes now, I use them in the self-service machines at the supermarkets as this by far the easiest way.


They aren't actually 

Direct from the Bank of England website:

Are Scottish & Northern Ireland banknotes "legal tender"?
In short No these banknotes are not "legal tender"; furthermore, Bank of England banknotes are only legal tender in England and Wales. Legal tender has, however, a very narrow technical meaning in relation to the settlement of debt. If a debtor pays in legal tender the exact amount he/she owes under the terms of a contract (and in accordance with its terms), or pays this amount into court, he/she has good defence in law if he/she is sued for non-payment of the debt.

In ordinary everyday transactions, the term "legal tender" in its purest sense need not govern a banknote's acceptability in transactions. The acceptability of a Scottish or Northern Ireland banknote as a means of payment is essentially a matter for agreement between the parties involved. If both parties are in agreement, Scottish and Northern Ireland banknotes can be used in England and Wales. Holders of genuine Scottish and Northern Ireland banknotes are provided with a level of protection similar to that provided to holders of Bank of England banknotes. This is because the issuing banks must back their banknote issue using a combination of Bank of England banknotes, UK coin and funds in an interest bearing bank account at the Bank of England.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Bisbow said:


> I fought hard to get it paid into the PO. The wanted to use my bank account but the bank is too far away to go every time I want cash


Debit card? You can use it in shops to spend the pension money then.


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

I used a fifty pound note to pay in Sainsburys supermarket and was made to feel like a criminal. the cashier called another person over to have a look at the note and then she called a supervisor to have a look and all the time the queue was building up and i could feel my face burning with embarrasment and made the descision there and then never to try to pay with a fifty again


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Wiz201 said:


> Debit card? You can use it in shops to spend the pension money then.


Yes I could but Ilike to be able to access cash without needing to get the car out.
I'll stick to the way it is, at least untill they decide to close the village PO. We keep getting threatened with this


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i work in retail and the shop i work in does accept £50 notes but we do have to get the manager to check them, i personally prefer it that way as i dont want to be responsible for taking a fake one and then it coming out of my pocket


we do also accept Scottish notes and Northern Ireland ones , some fake notes are getting harder to see , yes most are quite obvious but not all are and i have been working in retail for 23 Years


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

in our arcade, it's up to the manager on duty if they want to change a £50 note. if it's a regular customer they normally do but if it's someone we don't know they won't. as for scottish notes, we're not sure what to check for to make sure they're real so if customers want to use them they have to try them through a changer. if they go through they get change, if they don't they have to give us an english note instead.


----------

